
Mastercard API - ksred
https://developer.mastercard.com/
======
ksred
Since the VISA API seems of interest, MasterCard also has one. I wrote about a
particular use case for these APIs, and other commercial ones, in a blog post
[1].

TLDR: You need to be a "verified partner" or be sponsored to use VISA or
MasterCard APIs.

[1] [https://ksred.me/post/a-deeper-look-at-integrating-
payments/](https://ksred.me/post/a-deeper-look-at-integrating-payments/)

